# Reese's Cups, Chocolate and Peanut Butter Mousse



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2022)

*Reese's Cups

Peanut Butter Mousse*
2c powdered sugar
2c creamy peanut butter, natural peanut butter or commercial that has been lightly heated
2t vanilla extract
2c whipping or heavy cream
Combine all ingredients in a mixing bowl and whip until stiff peaks form
Refrigerate for 2 or more hours to firm up

*Dark Chocolate Mousse*
1/2c Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate powder
1-1/8c white sugar
2c heavy cream
2t vanilla extract
2t unflavored gelatin
1/8c cold water
1/4c boiling water
Combine gelatin and cold water, stir well and allow gelatin to soften for 10 minutes
Add boiling water to gelatin and stir well, allow to cool a bit, very warm.
Mix the chocolate while it cools
Combine chocolate powder and sugar, mix well, add cream and vanilla, whip till it forms stiff peaks
Add gelatin and mix well, hold in fridge for at least 2 hours to firm up

These two recipes combined makes seven to eight 8oz mason jar servings.
Layer into dessert cups, can add salted peanuts.


----------



## tbern (Sep 16, 2022)

Looks so good!!!


----------



## clifish (Sep 16, 2022)

OMG just watching your posts sends me into a diabetic coma...keep it up


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 16, 2022)

Wow Chili that'll sure take away some worries !
My favorite combo!

Keith


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2022)

The more I look at the chocolate mousse the more I think that come Halloween I'll make big turds with Boston Baked Beans candy coated peanuts and Candy Corn in them.
Now how can I make them stink?  Rub the plate with unwashed chitlins?  Nah, too unsanitary...  Ideas?
Is there some non-toxic edible chemical that smells bad?

Vieux Boulogne cheese
Durian fruit
Stinky tofu


----------



## BB-que (Sep 16, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> *Peanut Butter Mousse*
> 2c powdered sugar
> 2c creamy peanut butter, natural peanut butter or commercial that has been lightly heated
> 2t vanilla extract
> ...


I would devour that


----------



## mike243 (Sep 17, 2022)

Im going to have to take a metformin pill after looking at this thread lol. , looks great  hate being diabetic but would weigh 500lbs if I wasn’t lol


----------



## clifish (Sep 17, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Im going to have to take a metformin pill after looking at this thread lol. , looks great  hate being diabetic but would weigh 500lbs if I wasn’t lol


Between this and Robert's 

 tx smoker
 stuffed pizza post I might need to triple my meds.


----------



## negolien (Sep 17, 2022)

heck yeah


----------



## tallbm (Sep 17, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> *Reese's Cups
> 
> Peanut Butter Mousse*
> 2c powdered sugar
> ...


Bravo my friend, that looks amazing!

I dabble a little bit with chocolate, but that is a tale for another time.
I tempered some chocolate and made home made reeses cups a while back along with a chocolate bar that had cereal in it.  Reeses are to die for! :D


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks to everyone for the views, replies and likes.

Tonight I have to make two,
*'Frozen Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Pies'*
for my daughter's fourteenth birthday tomorrow.

One day soon I'll get around to making,
Dark Chocolate Mousse with Salted Caramel.
Or maybe do a Smoked Gruyere and Apples in Puff Pastry.
Or my Cream Cheese and Cherry Danish.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Bravo my friend, that looks amazing!
> 
> I dabble a little bit with chocolate, but that is a tale for another time.
> I tempered some chocolate and made home made reeses cups a while back along with a chocolate bar that had cereal in it.  Reeses are to die for! :D
> View attachment 643839


Those look great.

My Mother-n-Law makes a Reese's Cup variant that I dearly love.
Crunchy peanut butter sandwiched between two Ritz crackers and covered in milk chocolate.
The added crunch and saltiness of the Ritz is freaking killer.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 17, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Those look great.
> 
> My Mother-n-Law makes a Reese's Cup variant that I dearly love.
> Crunchy peanut butter sandwiched between two Ritz crackers and covered in milk chocolate.
> The added crunch and saltiness of the Ritz is freaking killer.


That sounds awesome!
Something I learned when doing these homemade reeses.
If you buy "natural" peanut butter the oil is usually sitting on top.  You can pour that out and get the grainier/drier peanut butter like in the actual candy bar.  Makes life a little easier too with the candy making vs buying plain non-natural options.

Just a little tip there so you don't have oil coming out everywhere unexpectedly :D


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey.  I got his address.  I'm going to move on him tonight.  Make sure the cell with the fully equipped kitchen is ready for him.  I'll make it look like he ran off with a hoochie coochie girl or something.  Buy the 5lb bucket of peanut butter.  We are gonna need it all.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 17, 2022)

Sure, and i just found out I'm prediabetic. Dang it !


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Sure, and i just found out I'm prediabetic. Dang it !


You can reverse it right now if you eat and drink within a proper diet.
I highly recommend you do this before the Doc proclaims you an actual diabetic... Wish I had.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Hey.  I got his address.  I'm going to move on him tonight.  Make sure the cell with the fully equipped kitchen is ready for him.  I'll make it look like he ran off with a hoochie coochie girl or something.  Buy the 5lb bucket of peanut butter.  We are gonna need it all.


Just send the Hoochie Coochie girl to lure me out and I'll be a lamb following the shepherd.


----------



## clifish (Sep 17, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> You can reverse it right now if you eat and drink within a proper diet.
> I highly recommend you do this before the Doc proclaims you an actual diabetic... Wish I had.


Me too,  sent my A1C to 11.1 when I was diagnosed at 37.. Getting up 5 times a night to piss,  always thirsty,  blurry vision.  Can't believe I missed the classic symptoms,  actually failed a life insurance test to find out.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 17, 2022)

Dude you are killing it with the desserts! Bookmarked this one. I’ll most definitely be keto’ing this up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## clifish (Sep 17, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Dude you are killing it with the desserts! Bookmarked this one. I’ll most definitely be keto’ing this up in the next couple weeks.


If you can figure that out I want a PM!.....yeah I bookmarked this as well...lol


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> If you can figure that out I want a PM!.....yeah I bookmarked this as well...lol


I’ll post it if it works out


----------



## ddow229 (Sep 19, 2022)

dang it that looks good!


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 19, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Just send the Hoochie Coochie girl to lure me out and I'll be a lamb following the shepherd.


Dang - that was supposed to be a PM to someone else......   


(glad you got a good sense of humor!)


----------



## clifish (Sep 19, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Dang - that was supposed to be a PM to someone else......
> 
> 
> (glad you got a good sense of humor!)


Another side to 

 Hijack73
  we have not yet seen...lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Dang - that was supposed to be a PM to someone else......
> 
> 
> (glad you got a good sense of humor!)


Don't you dare leave me hanging.
I have creative plans for her and the peanut butter.


----------

